# ZHUHAI | Pengrui Zhuao Bay Century Center | 260m | 63 fl | 201m x 2 | 150m x 2 | U/C



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

Endy

















posted on gaoloumi by 

marsyu









progress posted on gaoloumi by 

dang881
on 11th May 2021


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Zhuhai is booming!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

There is plenty more  for Zhuhai, for example a massive complex by China Resources with multiple 200m+ which will be built in a few phases.
link: 【新提醒】建设纪实/华润万象世界 200米x10 近500亿超大综合体（二期主体/更新至21.5.4） - 第37页 - 珠海 - 摩天族 (gaoloumi.cc) 
The title says 200m+, but that is more of an estimate. 
renders of phase 2 posted on gaoloumi by marsyu


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Wow that's great! Love to see those roofs being actually used for something other than antenna/maintenance. 

Not only the roofs, but also the lower part is quite impressive, with multilayered interconnected structures and most likely a transport hub nearby.


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

charleszh31
on 19th July 2021


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by

charleszh31
on 11th August 2021


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-19 by charleszh31 










2022-01-24 by qq1748463


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-08 by charleszh31


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-26 by charleszh31


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-16 by 鋼琴麯


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-25 by charleszh31


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

zhuhai is boosting


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-16 by charleszh31


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-12 by charleszh31


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-11 by charleszh31


----------

